

Show HN: Viddme - Imgur for video - viddme
http://vidd.me

======
Rizzo95
Nice site. Although, what's the value proposition besides being free video
hosting? YouTube provides that along with millions of users.

~~~
viddme
Thanks! Some basic advantages for starters:

1) no signup/login requirement whatsoever, enabling anonymous video
publishing,

2) very low friction uploading - just 2-3 steps to get a video on the web,
visible to anyone in the world, from any device

3) lax content restrictions - if its legal, we'll host it

4) no forced G+ integration

Currently focused on the simple utility value, but as usage picks up, we will
be targeting some of the larger issues on youtube that are driving content
creators & consumers mad.

~~~
viddme
Also forgot to mention, we have animated GIF -> video conversion. This means
uploaded GIFs are converted to video at 1/16th the filesize, and enhanced with
better playback tools.

